# Помогите оценить баян.....



## Ромочка (16 Май 2010)

Срочно нужна консультация по инструменту ! Есть баян BELTUNA Studio IV 96. ... Отцу его подарили на юбилей 5 лет назад ( Отец довольно прилично играет ), сейчас решил продать... но не цены ни отзывов нигде не нашли... Состояние нового инструмента... Подскажите кто-нибудь !



Спойлер: [IMG width="120px



http://www.goldaccordion.com/uploads/fotosnew/foto_4871.JPG[/IMG]


----------



## zet10 (16 Май 2010)

В каком городе вы живете(


----------



## ze_go (16 Май 2010)

zet10 писал:


> ( Отец довольно прилично играет )


так зачем же продавать?


----------



## scottishbox (16 Май 2010)

Вообще-то Studio IV 96 по каталогу - это аккордеон :biggrin: Баяны у них все 120 басов. Видимо, что-то поменялось за 5 лет. Вообще, Beltuna - отличные дудки и у нас пока не часто встречаются. Линейка studio компактные и облегченные.


----------



## Ромочка (17 Май 2010)

*zet10*,
В Кемеровской области.
*ze_go*,
Обстоятельства...

Ну а по цене что? Никто не подскажет?

*scottishbox*,
Ну я ничего не придумываю... Что на нём написано, то и пишу...


----------



## scottishbox (17 Май 2010)

Так я не имел в виду ничего плохого. Просто сейчас таких они не делают. Ну, под заказ, конечно, могут Вообще в районе сотки тр он по-любому должен стоить, но продать, я думаю, его будет не просто. У нас очень консервативные взгляды на то, каким должен быть баян. Даже аккордеоны 96 басов не особенно в чести, что уж про баяны говорить. Специфика национальной школы :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (17 Май 2010)

Ромочка писал:


> Ну а по цене что? Никто не подскажет?


Если в этом инструменте есть кассото,то его цена может начинаться от 200 т.р. и выше(в зависимости от состояния и голосов).Если это обычный прямодечный то цена от 100 т.р и выше.(опять таки все зависит от состояния)


----------



## scottishbox (17 Май 2010)

Да откуда в Studio ломаная дека? Может, конечно, и бывает такое, но ни у одного производителя до сих пор я такого не встречал.


----------



## zet10 (17 Май 2010)

scottishbox писал:


> Да откуда в Studio ломаная дека? Может, конечно, и бывает такое, но ни у одного производителя до сих пор я такого не встречал


А вдруг есть :shok: :biggrin:. ...бывают же эксперементальные варианты...А вообще я просто сориентировал человека в ценовых категориях(в зависимости от уровня инструмента)...


----------



## Ромочка (17 Май 2010)

*zet10*,
*scottishbox*,
Если бы я ещё понимал о чём вы говорите... :biggrin:


----------



## zet10 (17 Май 2010)

Ромочка писал:


> Если бы я ещё понимал о чём вы говорите...


Вобщем не заморачивайтесь...просите 150 не ошибетесь...судя по фото он у вас в прекрассном состоянии и 4-х голосный...конечно он может и больше стоит,но для этого вам уже нужно его оценить с местными специалистами...Или на край везите в МОскву))


----------



## Ромочка (17 Май 2010)

*zet10*,
Он просто в великолепном сосотоянии ! Его из дома ни разу не выносили... Играл отец только на семейных праздниках... С местными , мне кажется, разговаривать нет смысла... как знать... Может Вы чем поможете? Если надо привезём и в Москву...


----------



## acco (17 Май 2010)

Если бы мне на юбилей подарили аккордеон - не за чтобы не продал.
Неужели отцу не жалко расставаться с таким шикарным подарком?


----------



## zet10 (17 Май 2010)

Ромочка писал:


> С местными , мне кажется, разговаривать нет смысла... как знать... Может Вы чем поможете? Если надо привезём и в Москву


Пожалуйста тогда более подробно его сфотографируйте и пришлите мне фото.Если у вас там возникнут проблеммы с продажей можем подумать о его переправки в Москву.


----------



## Ромочка (18 Май 2010)

*Vadim Karnitsky*,
Конечно жалко... но всилу обстоятельств...

У него ещё Вельтмастер есть, так что без инструмента он не останется...


----------

